# Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!



## Scotti4 (2. August 2006)

Hallo, 
endlich ist es soweit, ich beabsichtige mir wieder ein neues Boot zu kaufen. Ich habe dabei an ein Boot mit Kabine (Länge ca. 5 bis 7m) gedacht und festgestellt, dass man da um die Arvor eigentlich nicht herum kommt. Mir gefällt an der Arvor aber nicht, dass der Motor herausragt und ich so keine glatte Fläche im Heck habe. Das ist doch eine Stolperfalle pur. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Arvor und was micht noch mehr interessiert, eine Idee, welche Alternativen in Betracht kommen. (Vielleicht abgesehen von Hansvik)

Ich habe das Forum schon mal durchsucht, aber so richtig hilfreich war es bislang nicht. 

Währe Euch echt dankbar.
Petri Heil


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Hallo Scotty!
Da mußt du aber auch etwas präziser werden. 5 oder 7 m ist ein Unterschied, wie PKW untere Mittelklasse zu Oberklasse.....
Wie sind deine Qualitätsansprüche?

Den Rest habe ich wieder editiert. Es wird sonst gleich wieder zu emotional. Nenn mal Deine Wünsche. Ist auch gerade mein Thema. Komme dann per PN.


----------



## Scotti4 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Hallo Dolfin, Du willst Dir also auch ein neues Boot(chen) leisten? Worann denkst Du denn?

Ich bin mir inzwischen nur sicher, dass ich einen Diesel-Innenborder will und eine Kabine, ansonsten habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden.

Was die Länge angeht, so habe ich mir die Arvor 190 (6,25m) und die Arvor 210 (6,92m) angeschaut. Bei Jeannau gibt es wohl nur eine mit Inneboarder und das ist die Merry Fisher 695 mit 6,80 m. Die Hansvik hat eine länge von entwedet 6 oder 7 Metern. Mir wäre alleine vom handling her ein Boot um die 6 Meter am liebsten, aber man muss ja auch sehen, was der Markt so hergibt. 

Qualität: Ich will ein Boot haben, an dem ich lange Freude habe. Natürlich ist die Qualität auch schnell eine Preisfrage. Um die 30 000 EUR wäre in Ordnung. Man muss ja auch immer noch bedenken, dass man da noch Ausstattung benötigt, was ebenfalls teuer ist. Die Hansvik ist da mit 50 000 EUR schon fast zu teuer, aber es gibt ja auch immer mal wieder gebrauchte Boote...


----------



## NilsS (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*



			
				Scotti4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Jeannau gibt es wohl nur eine mit Inneboarder und das ist die Merry Fisher 695 mit 6,80 m.Qualität: Ich will ein Boot haben, an dem ich lange Freude habe. Natürlich ist die Qualität auch schnell eine Preisfrage. Um die 30 000 EUR wäre in Ordnung.


 
Moin moin, neulich hatte sich einer bei meinem Marine-Dealer ne 2005er Jeanneau klar gemacht. Ich hatte se mir mal genauer angeschaut und war, zumindest von der wenig gleichmässigen und recht welligen Verarbeitung des Rumpfes, etwas enttäuscht. Ich weiss nicht mehr obs eine Camarat oder Leader gewesen ist. 
Nichts desto trotz gefällt mir die Merry Fischer 655 persönlich am besten. Der Schnitt und die Aufteilung sind auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut.


----------



## Carptigers (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Würde sonst das große Quicksilver vorschlagen , hab aber gerade gesehen du willst nen Innenborder, glaube das geht bei dem nicht. 
Also die Innenborder Diesel von VW sind sehr sehr gut , sind ja auch meist bei den Arvor verbaut .#6


----------



## NilsS (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Würde sonst das große Quicksilver vorschlagen , hab aber gerade gesehen du willst nen Innenborder, glaube das geht bei dem nicht.


 
Bei den Quickies erst ab der 750 Weekend. Vorher sinds alles AB Versionen. Ausserdem wäre die Weekend fast doppelt so teuer wie alles bereits erwähnte  ...


----------



## Scotti4 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Vielen Dank, 

ja, die Jeanneau gefällt mir bislang auch am Besten. Bei der Arvor lässt die Aufteilung meiens erachtens etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber das ist ja geschmacksache. 

Nils, welches Boot fährst Du denn?


----------



## Tiffy (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Moin Scotti4

so als Alternative könnte man auch mal anklicken..

http://www.botentekoop.nl/vis_en_consoleboten/193732/Ocqueteau_575.html


----------



## NilsS (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*



			
				Scotti4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Arvor lässt die Aufteilung meiens erachtens etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber das ist ja geschmacksache.
> 
> Nils, welches Boot fährst Du denn?


 
Klar, der Geschmack zählt auch. Die asymetrischen Arvors gefallen mir auf Anhieb garnicht. Die 215er wäre ja noch normal geschnitten,wobei man dann in der Riege Quicksilver 650 Weekend, Arvor 215 und Jeanneau Merry Fischer 655 wäre und da entscheidet meiner Meinung nach dann das Detail, Auswahl ist genug  

Ich persönlich fahre ein Kaasbøll 19 Fuss, ein offenes Center Konsolen Boot. Ab und an fehlt mir aber auch ne Kabine, insofern wird sich da in den nächsten Jahren sicher auch eine Veränderung in diese Richtung ergeben.


----------



## Scotti4 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Die Ocqueteau scheinen echt nicht schlecht zu sein. Die werde ich mir demnächst mal anschauen. 

Tiffy, hast du eine Ocqueteau und kannst mir mehr dazu erzählen?

Ich hatte auch die ganze Zeit eine offene Schale. Bei schönem Wetter ist das ja ganz gut, aber an der Ostsee kann das ja auch mal ganz schnell anders aussehen. 
Da ich beabsichtige, die auf Fehmarn zu lassen und wahrscheinlich auch im Wasser lassen werde, ist mir eine Kabine auch vor dem Hintergrund wichtig, dass ich einfach Sachen auf dem Boot lassen kann.


----------



## NilsS (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*



			
				Scotti4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei schönem Wetter ist das ja ganz gut, aber an der Ostsee kann das ja auch mal ganz schnell anders aussehen.
> Da ich beabsichtige, die auf Fehmarn zu lassen und wahrscheinlich auch im Wasser lassen werde, ist mir eine Kabine auch vor dem Hintergrund wichtig, dass ich einfach Sachen auf dem Boot lassen kann.


 
Ebend drum. So denke ich auch. Lieber ein bischen was geschlossener, grad wenns im Wasser bleibt. Zur Zeit bleibt auf meinem nur die GPS Antenne montiert und jegliche Elektronik kommt jedesmal erst vor der Fahrt drauf (Echo, Gps, Funk, Radio). Der Rest wird wenigstens mit Vorhängeschlössern gesichert. Ich bin nur froh das noch keiner die AB-Haube geklaut hat |rolleyes ... vielleicht sind die TLDi´s noch zu selten hihi.

So oder so kannst Du bei ner Kabine immer ein bischen mehr Sicherheit installieren, die einen Einbrecher wenigstens etwas Abschreckt. Elektrik, wo er halt zunächst mal nicht so schnell rankommt, um sie zu deaktivieren. Da gibt es ja so einige tolle Lösungen :q 

Einzigst im Sommer müssen bei ner Kabine wohl am Besten alle Luken permanent auf sein, damit du innen nicht eingehst vor Hitze.


----------



## Tiffy (3. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Moin Scotti,

ich hab keine Ocqueteau. Ich bin stolzer 50% Anteilhaber an einer offenen Uttern Örnen 490. Ich guck mir aber viele Boote an da ich mich dem Tag X ( neues Boot ) zwar noch langsam aber stetig nähere. Sollte nur mal so eine Idee sein. Jeder hat da ja andere Vorstellungen. Preis - Leistung und Qualität find ich bei der Ocqueteau ganz gelungen.


----------



## Hoffi (6. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Hallo Scotti4,
bin seit letztem Jahr stolzer Besitzer einer Jeanneau Merry Fisher 635 mit 85PS Nanni-Innenboarder und damit bisher sehr zufrieden. Habe mich beim Kauf gegen die Arvor entschieden, weil:
a) damals die Optik bei der Kabinenausstattung zu wünschen übrig ließ
b) Arvor die Preise kräftig angezogen hatte.
Meine Jeanneau lag als "Herbstpreis-Sonderaktion" in dem von Dir gesteckten Preisrahmen. Wird scheinbar leider ab 2006 nicht mehr gebaut, aber vielleicht ist ein Gebrauchtboot zu bekommen oder die kleinere Version Merry Fisher 605
Klaus


----------



## Scotti4 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Neues Boot - Alternative zur Arvor?!!!*

Hi Hoffi,
wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit dem Boot und der Motorisierung? Ich habe gesehen, dass sie meistens mit einem 50 PS Motor verkauft wird, was mir etwas wenig erscheint. Was ist denn Deine Spitzengeschwindigkeit? Wie viel verbraucht sie denn?

Gruß

Scotti


----------

